# Last weeks nightmare...



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a couple quick pics before I head off to work...
Last week I painted a local coffee shop at Lake Las Vegas resort.
I repainted an existing brown, and added a brown/greenish color to the lower walls, and did the upper walls in a horrible yellow that seemed to take a million coats.
Remind me that I hate painting yellow. 
I also repainted the floors in Behr 1-part epoxy. (client insisted on this product)

Before and after...


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

A couple more...


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

NICE WORK:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

where's the "like" button?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks nice, is LLV getting any busier? We stayed out there last winter and golfed, had the place to ourselves! Beautiful area.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

RCP said:


> Looks nice, is LLV getting any busier? We stayed out there last winter and golfed, had the place to ourselves! Beautiful area.


It is indeed. Theyve re-opened the casino, and more shops are springing up.
I did not enjoy that paint job much... but the place is nice and the women walking by were not too shabby either. :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking job Matt. Hope you give yourself a raise! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I like the colors, they work on that space and the yellow really accents those walls. I'll take that over the empty colorless walls.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Where is the after photo of the truck?  Very nice job.


----------



## steveblu (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice work so neat.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

great colors, and great work.
did a few in store target starbucks outlets, one of my favorite color schemes.


----------

